# U of H Cougar Saltwater Open



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

http://www.mycougarconnection.com/
University of Houston Valenti Communication Alumni Association​​*Third Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament*​​Saturday, May 2, 2009​Galveston Yacht Basin - Galveston, Texas​​All funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH Valenti Communication Alumni Association's scholarship program, assisting future, current and graduate students with their education.​​Tournament is open to UH students, alumni and the public. ​We encourage full family participation.​​Cougar Saltwater Open shall be an inshore and offshore tournament. ​Trophies will be awarded in the following divisions:​​


Galveston Bay Complex​
Heaviest individual redfish (slot)
Heaviest speckled trout (min. 16 inch) 
Heaviest flounder
Heaviest stringer: any combination of the following three fish-trout, flounder and 
1 redfish

Galveston Offshore Division​
Heaviest individual King Mackerel
Heaviest individual Dorado
Heaviest individual Ling


*Kids Division*​
Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish & Ugliest Fish
_ Multiple prizes will be awarded in this division_
​Registration fee includes tournament t-shirt and meal at weigh in/awards ceremony.​Registration $65 per person and $20 per child (12 and under)​Current UH students $55 per person​​Weigh in will be from 3-5 P.M. at the Galveston Yacht Basin.​You must be in line no later than 5 P.M.​For more information please email [email protected] or call Kim 832-264-3951.​To register please visit: www.cougarsaltwateropen.com​or complete the form on the back of this flier with payment and mail to:​*Cougar Saltwater Open*​*The **University** of **Houston** Alumni Association*​*P.O. Box** 230345*​ *Houston**, **TX* *77223-0345* HAOSOCAARN HOHAA 

*2009 Cougar Saltwater Open Registration/Commitment Form*​ 
Name Title 
Company Name 
Address 
City State Zip 
Phone Fax 
Email 
Signature Date
*Disclaimer: By signing above, I acknowledge that neither SOCAA, UH or the Galveston Yacht Basin will be held responsible in case of injury or accident at the event.*

​*q **Payment must be received by **April 21, 2009** for all sponsors*
*q **All registrations must be received by April 21, 2009*
SPONSORSHIP LEVEL 
____ $2,500 Presenting Sponsor 
____ $1,000 Red Sponsor 
____ $ 500 White Sponsor 
INDIVIDUAL REGISTRATION 
____ $65 Tournament Entry & Dinner (indicate total number needed) 
____ $55 Current UH student entry 
____ $20 Child (12 and under) Tournament Entry & Dinner (indicate total number needed)
____ $25 Dinner Only (indicate total number needed)
CONTRIBUTIONS 
____ I cannot attend but I would like to donate $__________. 
____ I would like to donate a raffle item. Please contact me. 
q Check is enclosed made payable to The University of Houston Alumni Association
q I choose to pay by credit card ______ Visa ______ MC ______ American Express
 Card Number _______________________________________________________________________
 Expiration Date ______________________________________________________________________
 Name on Card ______________________________________________________________________
HAOSOCAARN HOHAA


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*U of H Tourn/*

See ya there Kim.
Terry & Crew


----------



## teke (Jun 19, 2006)

I will fish it again, last year was a fun time other than the weather. Are the Cougar Cookers doing the food again?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Yes they are, I talked to Pete on Saturday!



teke said:


> I will fish it again, last year was a fun time other than the weather. Are the Cougar Cookers doing the food again?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Ya'll dont froget, coming up soon


----------



## RECONER (Jun 5, 2006)

We will not forget , me and my cousin Mark will be there !


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

RECONER said:


> We will not forget , me and my cousin Mark will be there !


Cool, it'll be a fun time again


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

What are the prizes for the winning fish?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Capt. Juarez said:


> What are the prizes for the winning fish?


Trophies and rods. We can't give out money


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

This is one U of H comm major who really appreciates you guys!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

astro said:


> This is one U of H comm major who really appreciates you guys!


So are you going to join us this year?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We're in!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

C mon guys just a little over a week. We have some great auction items too!


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

My brother and I will be there


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Cool thanks! It'll be fun.


----------

